# Is 48 phone network coverage the same as Three coverage?



## Miseméféin (8 Feb 2021)

My question is, since according to RTE, Three own 48, and according to Wikipedia, 48 uses the Three network, is the phone coverage the same with the two companies?

A poster in a thread on this forum said that the 2 people they knew on 48 complained of coverage issue. However I don't think they said what coverage they had been happy with in comparison, or whether it was internet or phone network coverage they were complaining about.

A recent RTE article has highlighted to me that I could be saving almost €20 per month by changing from my Three bill to 48 prepay, and still have unlimited calls and texts. 

I live in the countryside and I think Three has the best coverage where I am. The one thing I would lose is my 100 international minutes and texts but I don't usually use those anyway and I'm happy with the price per minute or text as I will be unlikely to reach the cost of my current monthly plan. I mostly use WIFI at home for internet so I don't need much phone data.


----------



## TTI (8 Feb 2021)

Yes, they should be the same. I was on Tesco Mobile (also 3's network) and now am happy with 48.


----------



## Miseméféin (9 Feb 2021)

Thank you TTI. I've discovered they offer a try before you move option so I've ordered a SIM.


----------



## StjohnDelahunty (9 Feb 2021)

I got the 10.99 (I think) monthly package from them for my sons phone and it works great. Porting over the old number was pretty simple. Can all be done online.


----------



## Jazz01 (9 Feb 2021)

Got my son the €7.99 p/m package - coverage isn't great around the area I'm in, but he's spending all of his time within the home WiFi anyway.  It's simple and easy to switch and if it doesn't work out, you can always try a different provider.


----------



## keving1989 (9 Feb 2021)

coveragemap.comreg.ie/map


----------



## Kellus (16 Mar 2021)

Does 48 support wifi calling? I can't get a straight answer from their webchat.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2021)

Kellus said:


> Does 48 support wifi calling? I can't get a straight answer from their webchat.



No, 48 does not support WiFi calling.


----------



## Kellus (16 Mar 2021)

CiaranT said:


> No, 48 does not support WiFi calling.


Thanks, neither does Clear Mobile. Looks like I'll have to stick with Vodafone.
Really hope they introduce this feature in the future or improve their coverage.


----------

